# Gramercy Holdfasts -- or Gramercy Generally



## BustedClock (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been checking Tools For Working Wood over the last several months, looking for the famous holdfasts I've heard so much about. Unfortunately, the holdfasts seem to be on permanent out-of-stock status. Looking at other tools, it seems they are all out of stock too. Is Gramercy still a going concern? Do you have to haunt their site until the holdfasts show up for a little while? Is there a commercial alternative to Gramercy for traditional holdfasts? (Not many blacksmiths in my area.)

Thanks.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/MS-HOLDFAST.XX


----------



## BustedClock (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks Gary. That's the site I've been monitoring. I sent an email off to Tools for Working Wood, and hope I'll get a reply soon.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

i didn't know they would be out of stock. but if you do get some, they're great, I've got 2 and love'em.
I remember wanting something that was out of stock, just figured it was out. hope the business is doing well!


----------



## cdarney (Feb 7, 2010)

I just ordered a pair of holdfasts last Friday and they were delivered yesterday (four business days). They were showing as Out of Stock when I ordered them. I just figured I'd get them when they got more. I was pleasantly surprised.

...Chuck


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Perhaps they make them as fast as they can and are just able to keep up with demand. Therefore the site never shows they are in stock.
Kinda like a clock that runs perfectly, but is always 10 minutes slow. It never has the correct time.


----------



## BustedClock (Jun 30, 2011)

Or like me! I right twice a day…


----------

